
High-end website Jameslist launched to sell luxury goods - soundsop
http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2009/01/23/jameslist-launch.html?ref=rss
======
callmeed
Ok hackers, you just sold your startup and you can buy one item on
Jameslist–what would it be?

------
jhonny123
one of those reventons, amazing, love the way they present all the stuff on
jameslist, pure eye candy

